# (uganda) rock krib questions



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Bought a group of 6 unsexed uganda rock kribs this weekend. I was wondering at what size their color comes in. They are all about 1.5-2inches and all have a slight red on their fins but still a grey body. All input is appreciated.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

The ones I've had usually started to develop the yellow coloration somewhere between 2 and 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

The blue Ugandan rock kribs all start out yellow.










The ones with red near their pectoral fins in that picture are the males that turn blue at around two inches.

If all of yours are grey, I have to wonder if you really have the blue rock kribs or if the person sold you his excess males. Where did you get them from?

http://www.african-cichlid.com/BlueRockKrib.htm

Kevin


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a pic of some of them. I have six and for the most part they all look alike. I got them from a member of a local club that I belong to at our last meeting. The red is only on there dorsal and caudal fins. Sorry if the pic is of no help they move fast. You can click the image to make is larger.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

They don't look like Haplochromis (Paralabidochromis) sp "Rock Kribensis" to me at all.

Kevin


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

Any thoughts on what they are?


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Hm!!....... I have no idea. :-?


----------

